# tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una,...



## italfan

Ciao,

potete aiutarmi con questa frase in dialetto?

"Tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una, tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una, la Drusilla ancuei l'a rompú gli ociai."

Grazie


----------



## sergio_p

"Tutti i gioni ce n'è una, tutti i giorni ce n'è una, la Drusilla ha di nuovo rotto gli occhiali".

Dovrebbe essere, a orecchio, dialetto milanese (è da "Lessico famigliare" di Natalia Ginzburg, giusto?).


----------



## Azazel81

Se è dialetto Milanese mi sa che ci sono un po' di errori...

Da noi si dice: "tut i dì ghe n'è ùna, tut i dì ghe n'è ùna, la Drusila l'ha rut amò gli ugiai".

In alcune zone poi si dice "vùna" invece di "ùna" e "tuc" (pronunciato con la "c" di cielo e non la "k" di "casa") al posto di "tut/tuti".

Probabilmente è un dialetto di qualche zona vicina a Milano, o magari Varese/Como... non saprei.. Simile al Milanese comunque.


----------



## alenaro

No, credo che *ancuei* significchi *oggi*. In provincia di Sondrio oggi si dice *'ncoo*.
La frase non è sbagliata, evidentemente non è dialetto milanese. E' sempre dialetto lombardo.


----------



## Azazel81

alenaro said:


> No, credo che *ancuei* significchi *oggi*. In provincia di Sondrio oggi si dice *'ncoo*.
> La frase non è sbagliata, evidentemente non è dialetto milanese. E' sempre dialetto lombardo.


 
Se fosse come dici tu non avrebbe alcun senso. Come struttura, dire "drusilla ha rotto oggi gli occhiali" in dialetto lombardo (sia esso milanese, sondriese, bergamasco o altro) non avrebbe senso... nessuno costruirebbe una frase in quel modo.

E in Milanese "oggi" si dice "incò" (con l'umlaut o dieresi sulla "o", al posto dell'accento...).


----------



## italfan

Sì, è una frase tratta dal Lessico famigliare di Natalia Ginzburg. Comunque, non saprei di che dialetto si tratti...


----------



## Azazel81

Da che so io, "Lessico famigliare" è ambientato a Torino... però un pochino conosco il dialetto torinese (dato che ho parecchi amici lì), ma mi pare che sia leggermente diverso... Mi suona un po' strano.

Ci vorrebbe un vero torinese qui per capire se è il suo dialetto.


----------



## Juri

*Ancuo *in dialetto istro-veneto ed anche veneto significa oggi.


----------



## Azazel81

Juri said:


> *Ancuo *in dialetto istro-veneto ed anche veneto significa oggi.


 
Ok, ma qui non penso si tratti di dialetto veneto... non mi pare, almeno. Avrebbe senso mettere una parola veneta in una frase di un dialetto che non ha nulla a che vedere con il veneto?

Oppure c'è qualche veneto qui che può confermarci che la frase in oggetto è effettivamente in dialetto veneto (e se sì, quale?)?


----------



## alenaro

Le sfumature dialettali variano spesso anche ogni 5 km, mi domando come si possano prendere posizioni tanto rigide riguardo lingue praticamente mai codificate come i dialetti. 
Io rimarrei aperto a qualunque possibilità a questo punto.


----------



## Azazel81

alenaro said:


> Le sfumature dialettali variano spesso anche ogni 5 km, mi domando come si possano prendere posizioni tanto rigide riguardo lingue praticamente mai codificate come i dialetti.
> Io rimarrei aperto a qualunque possibilità a questo punto.


 
Ma forse perché, come ho ben spiegato prima, "Lessico famigliare" parla di una famiglia torinese di Torino. Essendo parzialmente simili come dialetti (il lombardo - in questo caso qualcuno ha detto Milanese - e il Torinese), qualche similitudine ci può essere. Mentre parlare di una singola parola non ha senso, specie se appartiene ad un dialetto di tutt'altra zona, ben lontana; dialetto che tra le altre cose è molto diverso dai due citati.

Altrimenti perché non pensare che possa trattarsi di dialetto siciliano visto che, come dici tu si dovrebbe rimanere aperti a qualunque possibilità? Inoltre la Ginzburg mi sembra fosse proprio siciliana... così a memoria...


----------



## alenaro

Azazel81 said:


> Ma forse perché, come ho ben spiegato prima, "Lessico famigliare" parla di una famiglia torinese di Torino. Essendo parzialmente simili come dialetti (il lombardo - in questo caso qualcuno ha detto Milanese - e il Torinese), qualche similitudine ci può essere. Mentre parlare di una singola parola non ha senso, specie se appartiene ad un dialetto di tutt'altra zona, ben lontana; dialetto che tra le altre cose è molto diverso dai due citati.
> 
> Altrimenti perché non pensare che possa trattarsi di dialetto siciliano visto che, come dici tu si dovrebbe rimanere aperti a qualunque possibilità? Inoltre la Ginzburg mi sembra fosse proprio siciliana... così a memoria...


Io infatti, fin dall'inizio, avevo proprio pensato al dialetto siciliano, solo che non volevo confedere le idee alle persone che, come te, cercavano umilmente di rispondere al thread.


----------



## Azazel81

Eh già.. perché notoriamente per un siciliano che magari non ha mai sentito il milanese o dialetti simili, la frase:

"Tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una, tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una, la Drusilla ancuei l'a rompú gli ociai."

ha sicuramente senso... chiarissima... adesso chiamo qualche amico siciliano e gli chiedo di tradurmela dal siciliano...


----------



## sergio_p

Per tagliare la testa al toro, ho ritrovato il passo di _Lessico familiare_.
La Ginzburg sta parlando dei ricordi di sua madre e dice, testualmente:

"Mia madre era milanese, ma di origine triestina anche lei; e d'altronde aveva sposato, con mio padre, anche molte espressioni triestine. Il milanese veniva a mescolarsi  nel suo parlare, quando raccontava ricordi d'infanzia".
(pag. 13, ed. Einaudi 1963).

La frase "tuti i dì..." ecc. ecc. (pag. 17, stessa edizione) è attribuita alla nonna della madre, che a questo punto potrebbe essere o milanese o triestina (nel testo non è detto esplicitamente).
Dunque si tratterebbe di dialetto triestino, oppure di dialetto milanese (magari citato male dalla madre, o magari dalla stessa Ginzburg, che era torinese).
Qualcuno può confermare?


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao!
Non è triestino purissimo, non ci sarebbe la ripetizione del "ghe", ma ci sarebbe "xè", "ancuei" non mi pare sia triestino... a questo punto opterei per un miscuglio, visto che non riusciamo a metterci d'accordo e sarebbe perfettamente in linea con il testo!


----------



## Azazel81

Nicuzza22 said:


> Ciao!
> Non è triestino purissimo, non ci sarebbe la ripetizione del "ghe", ma ci sarebbe "xè", "ancuei" non mi pare sia triestino... a questo punto opterei per un miscuglio, visto che non riusciamo a metterci d'accordo e sarebbe perfettamente in linea con il testo!


 
In effetti ci avevo pensato anche io al "xe" (tipo dialetto di Venezia). "Ancuei" è un po' il dubbio permanente.. non sono ancora riuscito a capire da che dialetto arrivi o se, come dici tu, sia un miscuglio. Potrebbe essere un misto di "incò" (con la umlaut... scusate ma non ce l'ho sulla tastiera) e qualche parola simile in triestino, con un significato quindi di "oggi".

Tornando alla teoria del "ghe xe", però, io l'ho abbandonata subito perché non mi sembra abbia senso: "tuti i dì ghe xe n'è una..." cioè "tutti i giorni ce ce n'è una". 

"Ghe xe" e "ghe n'è" sono la stessa cosa in due dialetti diversi ma simili... ma se io le unisco e dico "ghe xe n'è" mi suona tanto di ripetizione e quindi di errore.


----------



## Nicuzza22

In siciliano sarebbe "ogni ghiornu cci nn'è una...", credo sia l'unica opzione che scarterei in questo marasma! Propendo sempre più per un miscuglio per via dell'origine triestina e del dialetto "acquisito" da cui viene fuori questa forma ibrida, corretta in nessun dialetto ma comprensibile a più ampio raggio... in tutto il nord praticamente, chi per una parola chi per un'altra, ad eccezione di "ancuei" di cui ancora non abbiamo alba.... nessun torinese connesso???


----------



## Azazel81

Nicuzza22 said:


> ... ad eccezione di "ancuei" di cui ancora non abbiamo alba.... nessun torinese connesso???


 
Già!!! Torinesi... forza... ci serve una mano  o Triestini, visto che pare sia un miscuglio tra i dialetti di Trieste e Milano.

EDIT: mi viene in mente una cosa riguardo a quella ripetizione del "ghe". Potrebbe esserci un errore di battitura in uno dei due ed essere quindi "che"? Se così fosse anche quella frase potrebbe avere più senso: "tuti i dì che ghe n'è una...". Il "che" in questo caso non avrebbe tanto la funzione solita del "che", quando una sorta di funzione di evidenziare il fastidio che si prova, dovuto al fatto che "ogni giorno ce n'è una... ".

Rimane il dubbio su "ancuei".


----------



## Nicuzza22

In triestino corrente la frase sarebbe "tuti i giorni ghe ne xè una, la drusilla ga spacà i ociai", non si tratta di ripetizione ma "ghe" = "ce" per cui "ce ne (x)è una"


----------



## Azazel81

Quindi il secondo "ghe" comunque non ci sarebbe nemmeno in Triestino.


----------



## Nicuzza22

Esatto! Così come non ci sarebbe "dì", "gli", "l'a rompù" e men che meno "ancuei". Come sarebbe invece totalmente in milanese?


----------



## Azazel81

Nicuzza22 said:


> Esatto! Così come non ci sarebbe "dì", "gli", "l'a rompù" e men che meno "ancuei". Come sarebbe invece totalmente in milanese?


 
In Milanese (tengo a precisare: il Milanese della mia zona) sarebbe "tut i dì ga n'è vùna, tut i dì ga n'è vùna... la drusila l'ha rut amò gli ugiai".

Nella parola "vùna" la "ù" in realtà sarebbe con le umlaut. Nel paese accanto al mio sarebbe addirittura già diverso... sarebbe "tuc i dì ghe n'è ùna..."


----------



## itka

Ho lavorato a lungo su dialetti del confine francese, tra Piemonte e Liguria, di tutte e due le parti del confine... Non oserei esserne assolutamente sicura ma questa frase potrebbe essere uscita di un qualunque dialetto piemontese...
Non mi ricordo esattamente, ma nei dialetti dal fianco francese delle Alpi, un po' dapertutto, _ancuei _significà "oggi"...
_"L'a rompù"_ mi sembra tutto piemontese... sapendo che dei dialetti piemontesi ce n'è un sacco. Com'è stato detto, cambiano ogni cinque chilometri... anzi di meno !
Purtroppo, "ghe ghe" non mi ricorda niente...


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ottimo! Grazie itka! Abbiamo risolto univocamente "ancuei" e direi inquadrato "l'a rompù"! Finora abbiamo ricavato "tuti (triestino) i dì (milanese) ghe ghe n'è una (ancora x), la Drusilla l'ha rompù ancuei (piemontese generico) gli (x) ociai (triestino)"! Questi pezzi poco a poco vanno ricomponendo il puzzle!


----------



## Montesacro

Azazel81 said:


> E in Milanese "oggi" si dice "*incò*" (con l'umlaut o dieresi sulla "o", al posto dell'accento...).


 


Azazel81 said:


> In Milanese (tengo a precisare: il Milanese della mia zona) sarebbe "tut i dì ga n'è vùna, tut i dì ga n'è vùna... la drusila l'ha rut amò gli ugiai".
> 
> Nella parola "*vùna*" la "ù" in realtà sarebbe con le umlaut. Nel paese accanto al mio sarebbe addirittura già diverso... sarebbe "tuc i dì ghe n'è ùna..."


 
Per indicare queste vocali la grafia milanese tradizionale utilizza le stesse convenzioni del francese:

- _u_

- _oeu _oppure _eu_.

Invece, se non ricordo male, la lettera _o_ rappresenta sempre il suono della _u_ italiana.


----------



## Azazel81

Montesacro said:


> Per indicare queste vocali la grafia milanese tradizionale utilizza le stesse convenzioni del francese:
> 
> - _u_ Verissimo. Ma poiché qui non tutti sono italiani e quindi ci sono persone di altre nazionalità con accenti diversi, meglio non confonderli e utilizzare quelli corretti
> 
> - _oeu _oppure _eu_. stesso discorso fatto sopra, visto che per alcune lingue i suoni corrispondenti a quanto indichi tu, possono avere pronunce diverse.
> 
> Invece, se non ricordo male, la lettera _o_ rappresenta sempre il suono della _u_ italiana. oddio... questo non lo so, sinceramente... mi giunge nuova.


----------



## sergio_p

Beh, comunque mi pare chiaro che la frase non appartiene a un unico dialetto, ma ha una matrice di fondo (milanese? triestina?) filtrata prima attraverso la memoria della madre (milanese di origini triestine, sposata a un triestino, residente a Torino), poi attraverso quella della Ginzburg (nata e cresciuta a Torino).
Che razza di Babele...


----------



## Azazel81

sergio_p said:


> Beh, comunque mi pare chiaro che la frase non appartiene a un unico dialetto, ma ha una matrice di fondo (milanese? triestina?) filtrata prima attraverso la memoria della madre (milanese di origini triestine, sposata a un triestino, residente a Torino), poi attraverso quella della Ginzburg (nata e cresciuta a Torino).
> Che razza di Babele...


 
Concordo... come ha già riassunto Nicuzza è un bel mischiotto di vari dialetti.

PS: la biografia che ho letto io della Ginzburg dice che lei è nata a Palermo e morta a Roma... sicuro che sia nata e cresciuta a Torino?


----------



## alenaro

Nicuzza22 said:


> In siciliano sarebbe "ogni ghiornu cci nn'è una...", credo sia l'unica opzione che scarterei in questo marasma! Propendo sempre più per un miscuglio per via dell'origine triestina e del dialetto "acquisito" da cui viene fuori questa forma ibrida, corretta in nessun dialetto ma comprensibile a più ampio raggio... in tutto il nord praticamente, chi per una parola chi per un'altra, ad eccezione di "ancuei" di cui ancora non abbiamo alba.... nessun torinese connesso???



Ciao nicù, 
non sto qui a ricordare quanto fosse fondamentale fornire una versione siciliana del passaggio ... Volevo giusto dire che, in altre situazioni, sempre per il dialetto girgentino-nisseno, _gghiornu_ può anche essere _jiuòrnu_. Se poi andiamo a sondare l'intera isola saltano fuori certamente varianti. A tout


----------



## Nicuzza22

alenaro said:


> Ciao nicù,
> non sto qui a ricordare quanto fosse fondamentale fornire una versione siciliana del passaggio ...


 
Grazie per la pubblica gogna a cui mi sottoponi!  Ma davvero non avevo capito che fossi ironico!


----------



## sergio_p

Azazel81 said:


> Concordo... come ha già riassunto Nicuzza è un bel mischiotto di vari dialetti.
> 
> PS: la biografia che ho letto io della Ginzburg dice che lei è nata a Palermo e morta a Roma... sicuro che sia nata e cresciuta a Torino?


"Nata", in effetti, no, però la famiglia si trasferì lì quando lei aveva 3 anni e a Torino trascorse quasi tutta l'infanzia e la prima giovinezza.


----------



## brut2001

Ciao a tutti
la frase non è completamente torinese ma ci assomiglia.Mi sa che è un bel miscuglio di dialetti.In torinese sarebbe:
"tuti i dì aj na j'è una ,tuti i dì aj na j'è una  la Drusilla ancheuj a l'ha rompù j'ociaj" grafia piemontese, "u" stessa pronuncia della u francese e "o" non accentata stessa pronuncia della u italiana "eu" si pronuncia come in francese. 

Saluti


----------



## Apina

Sono cresciuta in provincia di Sondrio. La frase è comprensibile in lombardo standard, anche se confermo che effetivamente ci sono differenze (anche sostanziali) da paese a paese. 

Immagino ci siano somiglianze in tutta l'area Nord, da Piemonte a Friuli, ma il siciliano non c'entra proprio nulla.

uno o due "ghe" renderebbero la frase un po' diversa:

Tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una = tutti i giorni che ce n'è una

Tuti i dí ghe n'è una = tutti i giorni ce n'è una

A mio parere la seconda frase avrebbe più senso...

Ciao

Apina


----------



## alenaro

Apina said:


> Sono cresciuta in provincia di Sondrio. La frase è comprensibile in lombardo standard, anche se confermo che effetivamente ci sono differenze (anche sostanziali) da paese a paese.
> 
> Immagino ci siano somiglianze in tutta l'area Nord, da Piemonte a Friuli, ma il siciliano non c'entra proprio nulla.
> 
> uno o due "ghe" renderebbero la frase un po' diversa:
> 
> Tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una = tutti i giorni che ce n'è una
> 
> Tuti i dí ghe n'è una = tutti i giorni ce n'è una
> 
> A mio parere la seconda frase avrebbe più senso...
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Apina



Sono felice che tu abbia scritto! Anche io sono di Sondrio ed ero stato sbeffeggiato. 
Quanto al siciliano: è ovvio che non c'entra nulla! Ci mancherebbe, era una battuta che spero almeno il diretto interessato abbia carpito. Ma ne dubito vista la risposta.
Ciao


----------



## franz rod

Di triestino la frase ha ben poco considerando che le parole che potrebbero essere triestine sono uguali anche negli altri dialetti settentrionali.
Comunque in triestino dovrebbe essere:
"tuti i dì ghe ne xe una, tuti i dì ghe ne xe una, la Drusilla la ga roto i'ociai".


----------



## furs

Thread interessante! Allora, premesso che il triestino e' la mia lingua madre (come la maggior parte dei triestini ho imparato l'italiano quando ho cominciato la scuola), e per casi vari della vita conosco (con diverso grado di 'proficiency', ovviamente) i dialetti veneti, il milanese, il piemontese orientale e il genovese:

"Tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una, tuti i dí ghe ghe n'è una, la Drusilla ancuei l'a rompú gli ociai."
Non e' assolutamente triestino, neanche spurio. Non si dice, ne' si e' mai detto, "di'" per giorno, ne' 'ancuei' per oggi. E non si usa dire 'la Paola, la Drusilla', come invece in altre parti del Nord.  
In triestino sarebbe: "tuti i giorni ghe xe una, Drusila ogi la ga roto/spaca' i ociai"
D'altra parte nei vari dialetti veneti oggi si dice, secondo le zone, inco', ancuo, oncuo', ma non credo incuei.
Propenderei anch'io per in miscuglio, comunque su base veneta, probabilmente occidentale (penso al veronese, ma qui non sono piu' tanto sicuro).


----------

